
Is an Apple more form than function?  - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10212505-64.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
jleyank
Lessee... Why buy a Mini when it's underpowered compared to and more expensive
than a Chevy? Why buy steak when hamburger is more lean and costs less per
pound? This game can be played ad infinitum.

I use Linux at work because I prefer an environment I'm familiar with and it
lets me do what I want more quickly. I prefer a Mac at home because I find
them easier to use than Windows machines and they come with software I like
using. The fact that they can appear unix-like as well is a plus. I use
Windows because I have to.

The danger with marketing on price (negative) vs. features (positive) is
they're risking people carrying things to extremes. If they succeed in making
the OS irrelevant, why buy a Windows machine at all vs. Linux?

As a software company, they're supposed to be commoditizing the complementary
product - hardware. Not the reverse...

